# Not Appearing on the Rider App while online



## eaustinthompson (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

So I drove last night and everything ran smoothly. Went to get on this morning and despite being online I am not showing up on the rider app. 
Any suggestions outside of re down load the app and reset your phone? I've tried both of those already. Using my iPhone 6 with the updated software. 

Thank you all!


----------



## bilbo the driver (Jul 2, 2015)

Yesterday, I would bounce in and out. Network errors seem to be happening a bunch


----------



## eaustinthompson (Jul 12, 2015)

That's what I've seen as well. Thanks for the response!


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

eaustinthompson said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I drove last night and everything ran smoothly. Went to get on this morning and despite being online I am not showing up on the rider app.
> Any suggestions outside of re down load the app and reset your phone? I've tried both of those already. Using my iPhone 6 with the updated software.
> ...


Hi, I am experiencing major issues currently. Last Wednesday & Thursday and till Friday 2PM my Uber Partner app was showing my car but didn't show on the customer app as available, I wrote multi emails to support and all they answered it must be on my side and I should re-boot etc. of course everything I did and what they recommended didn't work and I was very sure it wasn't my phone settings. On Zello someone told me he heard a lot of issues and said that it was the IPhone and ones with an Android phone they were okay. Now the phone started to not work after their last update. For some reason after all my emails to Support, Management or Technical Support it started to work Friday from 2-7:30 PM , after that, went down again and have no reason why. I'm down since and it's Sunday 8PM. To make sure I even bought an Android GalaxyS6 but still won't work. I told customer support all this and all I get is 24 hours later a respond that I should re-boot, they don't even try reading the emails and my comments what I did and that it must be on Uber's side. You would think a 50-60 Billion company would have a 24/7 technical support, nope , here in Miami all enjoying the sun and the weekend and without serious help, I can't make money. So besides those couple of hours on Friday , I'm out of business since Wednesday till tomorrow Monday. I plan on driving to the Miami local office of Florida to see if I can speak with a real person , hope they open for business and don't hide behind tinted windows and just ask to email them.... Very frustrated


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i noticed it once too , i had to sign off and on . smh. imagine you dont know and you sit for hours with no pings.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i noticed it once too , i had to sign off and on . smh. imagine you dont know and you sit for hours with no pings.


My app was in such of a lock mode that it didn't help to switch on/off nor reboot. Somewhere here in a forum someone mentioned to go into airplane mode, and switch on WiFi that it drops the AT&T to really log out - since then everything is great. An email to Support asking for help didn't even read my problem , just answered back places to be to get more pings .
I guess Uber outsourced our customer care also somewhere to a country where English is not spoken


----------

